# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  الاسهم السعودية  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## DEAF

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن ما رايكم !!!     
وتحياتي*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  السلام عليكم 
ممكن ما رايكم !!!     
وتحياتي   بارك الله فيك يا باشا 
بس فين اسامى الاسهم عشان نعرف نتابع معاك و نقول رأينا*

----------


## mr.36r

اعتقد ان هذا شارت للسوق بالكامل

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr.36r
					  اعتقد ان هذا شارت للسوق بالكامل   عندك حق 
واضح من الارقام انه المؤشر العام
تحياتى*

----------


## -m9L7

> *السلام عليكم 
> ممكن ما رايكم !!!     
> وتحياتي*

 بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف 
لكن منين اجيب بيانات السوق السعودي  
صراحه انا بحاجتها اذا مافيها كلوفه عليك  
تحياتي

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف 
لكن منين اجيب بيانات السوق السعودي  
صراحه انا بحاجتها اذا مافيها كلوفه عليك  
تحياتي   
هذا الرابط عليه البيانات اليومية فقط من بداية 2009  http://www.4shared.com/file/41dfKms9/Saudia_-_GB.html*

----------


## -m9L7

> *  
> هذا الرابط عليه البيانات اليومية فقط من بداية 2009  http://www.4shared.com/file/41dfKms9/Saudia_-_GB.html*

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير 
هل يمكن اضافتها للميتا تريدر

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير 
هل يمكن اضافتها للميتا تريدر   جزانا و اياكم
للاسف لا تصلح للميتاتريدر
يمكن اضافتها للميتاستوك او الايمى بروكر  
تحياتى*

----------


## -m9L7

> * 
> جزانا و اياكم
> للاسف لا تصلح للميتاتريدر
> يمكن اضافتها للميتاستوك او الايمى بروكر  
> تحياتى*

 بارك الله فيك استاذ / حسن 
ومنين اجيب المتاستوك 
تحياتي

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
بارك الله فيك استاذ / حسن 
ومنين اجيب المتاستوك 
تحياتي   تفضل اخى  http://www.4shared.com/dir/250614/e1...l#dir=22419476*

----------


## -m9L7

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك واصلح لك ذريتك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك واصلح لك ذريتك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب  
تحياتي وتقديري   و اياكم ان شاء الله
أمين أمين*

----------


## abo jaasem

رأيك اخوي بالسوق الكويتي   http://www.asmainfo.com/charts/OrientChart_ar.asp

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> بارك الله فيك يا باشا 
> بس فين اسامى الاسهم عشان نعرف نتابع معاك و نقول رأينا*

 TASI 
مؤشر العام

----------


## DEAF

> بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف 
> لكن منين اجيب بيانات السوق السعودي  
> صراحه انا بحاجتها اذا مافيها كلوفه عليك  
> تحياتي

 بيانات يومي و لحظي  http://www.ewef.net/showthread.php?p=229802#post229802

----------


## -m9L7

> بيانات يومي و لحظي  http://www.ewef.net/showthread.php?p=229802#post229802

 
بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف وجزاك الله خير ويسر الله امرك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## DEAF

> بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف وجزاك الله خير ويسر الله امرك 
> تحياتي وتقديري

  
مشكــورا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## DEAF

*ســــــــهم رمز #7050 
 (( المتكاملة الاتصالات ))*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo jaasem
					  رأيك اخوي بالسوق الكويتي   http://www.asmainfo.com/charts/OrientChart_ar.asp   السلام عليكم
انا غير متابع للسوق الكويتى
لكن اعتقد ان هذا ما يحدث 
و الله اعلى و اعلم 
تحياتى *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  بيانات يومي و لحظي  http://www.ewef.net/showthread.php?p=229802#post229802   جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك ابو يوسف 
تحياتى*

----------


## فوووركس

الصراحه اعتقد ان السوق عندنا مايحترم اي تحليل للاسف

----------


## abo jaasem

> * 
> السلام عليكم
> انا غير متابع للسوق الكويتى
> لكن اعتقد ان هذا ما يحدث 
> و الله اعلى و اعلم 
> تحياتى  
> تحياتى*

 جزاك الله خير وين تتوقع تكون نقطة الإرتداد B

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo jaasem
					  جزاك الله خير وين تتوقع تكون نقطة الإرتداد B   السلام عليكم
اقصى هدف للنقطة B يجب ان لا يتعدى منطقة 4500 نقطة 
تحياتى *

----------


## DEAF

*فيبكــــــــــو* 
 شارت موجة اخر صعود   http://www.tadawul.com.sa/wps/portal...5bWJvbC8yMTgw/

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  فيبكــــــــــو 
 شارت موجة اخر صعود   http://www.tadawul.com.sa/wps/portal...5bWJvbC8yMTgw/   ايه رأيك فى السيناريو دة ابو يوسف  لسهم فيبكو ؟؟ *

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> ايه رأيك فى السيناريو دة ابو يوسف  لسهم فيبكو ؟؟ *

   :015:  :Good:  :015:

----------


## DEAF

*سهم فيبكو من مؤشر الأستثمار الصناعي                          *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  سهم فيبكو من مؤشر الأستثمار الصناعي                                تمام يا ريس الله ينور
السهم و المؤشر نفس ا**لحركة* *تقريبا* * 
تحياتى *

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> تمام يا ريس الله ينور
> السهم و المؤشر نفس ا**لحركة* *تقريبا* * 
> تحياتى *

   :Icon26: * يعطيك العافية* :Icon26:

----------


## M.MAMDOUH

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الفاضل حسن مسعود 
بالنسبة لسهم فيبكو الموجة 1OR A
الخماسية يجب ربطها بباقى الشارت فقد تكون بداية هذة الموجة هى نهاية التصحيح الذى بدأ من 2006
وفى هذة الحالة يصبح الشراء فى الهبوط القادم المنتظر ولااروع للاستفادة من الموجة الثالثة من بدايتها
او قد تكون الموجة سى من فلاتة سابقة ولاذلنا داخل نموذج تصحيى قد يطول والتعامل معها يبقى بالشوكة والسكينة
او قد تكون A من نموذج ABC UPWARD CRRECTION 
للهبوط السابق وهنا الجرى نص بل هو كل الجدعنة 
طبعا فى كل الاحوال مادمنا داخل هذة القناة السعرية فالتعامل يكون فى حدودها حتى يتم اختراقها فى اى اتجاة
 على فكرة دة مثال جيد للرد على الاخ صاحب هدف فيما يتعلق على اسْلتة فى باب سوءال

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M.MAMDOUH
					  السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الفاضل حسن مسعود 
بالنسبة لسهم فيبكو الموجة 1OR A
الخماسية يجب ربطها بباقى الشارت فقد تكون بداية هذة الموجة هى نهاية التصحيح الذى بدأ من 2006
وفى هذة الحالة يصبح الشراء فى الهبوط القادم المنتظر ولااروع للاستفادة من الموجة الثالثة من بدايتها
او قد تكون الموجة سى من فلاتة سابقة ولاذلنا داخل نموذج تصحيى قد يطول والتعامل معها يبقى بالشوكة والسكينة
او قد تكون A من نموذج ABC UPWARD CRRECTION 
للهبوط السابق وهنا الجرى نص بل هو كل الجدعنة 
طبعا فى كل الاحوال مادمنا داخل هذة القناة السعرية فالتعامل يكون فى حدودها حتى يتم اختراقها فى اى اتجاة
 على فكرة دة مثال جيد للرد على الاخ صاحب هدف فيما يتعلق على اسْلتة فى باب سوءال   السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك استاذ ممدوح
كلامك سليم 100% 
انا عندى قناعة شخصية ان السوق السعودى مثله مثل كل الاسواق العربية يتحرك على المدى الطويل فى ثلاثيات و لا يتبع القواعد الاليوتية الا على المدى القصير نظرا لأن هناك قوى معينة هى التى تتحكم فى هذه الاسواق و لا تعتمد على قوى العرض و الطلب الا بنسبة محدودة 
لذلك تحليلى كان مبنى على هذا الاساس و كل ما يهمنى الأن هو العودة للقاع للشراء او اختراق القناه لاعلى للشراء و لم اهتم بالربط بالهبوط السابق كثيرا الا فى حالة الاختراق لاعلى من خلال نسب فيبو لانه كما ذكرت الحركة على المدى الطويل فى ثلاثيات الا اذا كانت الويفة الخماسية فى الشارت السابق هى بداية ويفة دافعة اليوتية على المدى الطويل و اعتقد فى هذه الحالة انها ستكون بداية الترقيم الاليوتى السليم للاجيال التالية 
تحياتى*

----------


## elktrony

> * 
> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك استاذ ممدوح
> كلامك سليم 100% 
> انا عندى قناعة شخصية ان السوق السعودى مثله مثل كل الاسواق العربية يتحرك على المدى الطويل فى ثلاثيات و لا يتبع القواعد الاليوتية الا على المدى القصير نظرا لأن هناك قوى معينة هى التى تتحكم فى هذه الاسواق و لا تعتمد على قوى العرض و الطلب الا بنسبة محدودة   هذه السطور محيط من العالم والمعرفه بارك الله فيك استاذ حسن والتدقيق فيما بين السطور 
> لذلك تحليلى كان مبنى على هذا الاساس و كل ما يهمنى الأن هو العودة للقاع للشراء او اختراق القناه لاعلى للشراء و لم اهتم بالربط بالهبوط السابق كثيرا الا فى حالة الاختراق لاعلى من خلال نسب فيبو لانه كما ذكرت الحركة على المدى الطويل فى ثلاثيات الا اذا كانت الويفة الخماسية فى الشارت السابق هى بداية ويفة دافعة اليوتية على المدى الطويل و اعتقد فى هذه الحالة انها ستكون بداية الترقيم الاليوتى السليم للاجيال التالية 
> تحياتى*

 
استاذ حسن انت متهم ضمن قايمة صناع القرار بتساتر على الموجه الثلاثيه على المدي الطويل . 
1/ كيف اتت ثلاثيه على المدي الطويل  
ولماذا  فقط القيم الليوتيه تطبق على المدى القصير سجل واحد معارض يحتاج الى فهم المؤضوع  
تحياتى لك استاذ حسن

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
و الله يا باشا انا برئ و مش بتستر على حد ههههههههههههههه 
شوف يا ريس
نموذج الويفة الدافعة الاليوتى الصاعد و الذى يعبر عن الترند ينتج عن عدة عوامل اقتصادية و سياسية و اجتماعية و أمنية و ثقافية و فكرية كلها عندما تجتمع يستطيع اى مجتمع ان يضع اقدامه على اول درجة فى درجات سلم الترند الصاعد على المدى الطويل و مثال لذلك السوق الامريكى من 80 سنة 
بالله عليك جاوبنى بصراحة
هل تجد اى من هذه العوامل يتوفر فى المنطقة العربية حتى يعطى الثقة للمستثمر الحقيقى ان يحاول ان يضع اقدامه على سلم الترند ؟؟ 
فى الحقيقة ما اراه اننا لا زلنا نترنح و نتخبط بحثا عن السلم نفسه لذلك لا يوجد مكان اصلا لوضع الاقدام حتى تستقر الامور فى المنطقة
و طبعا هذا ما ينعكس على اداء البورصات العربية فى حركتها العشوائية على المدى الطويل بدون ترند واضح 
و هذه الحركات العشوائية يتخللها نماذج اليوتية سليمة على المدى القصير و المتوسط نتيجة للتصرفات الطبيعية للمتعاملين المرتبطة بالاخبار و الاحداث الخاصة بكل سوق  
و اعتقد اننا عندما نجد السلم سنكتشف فورا ان هناك من وضع  اقدامه على اول درجاته 
تحياتى*

----------


## abo jaasem

لو سمحتو احد يحلل لنا السهم هذا من السوق الكويتي ,,,
سهم الأولى للأستثمار alola الشارت اسبوعي      http://im22.gulfup.com/2012-01-02/1325515437911.bmp

----------


## abo jaasem

شارت شهري     http://im17.gulfup.com/2012-01-02/1325515896871.bmp

----------


## abo jaasem

up up

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo jaasem
					  لو سمحتو احد يحلل لنا السهم هذا من السوق الكويتي ,,,
سهم الأولى للأستثمار alola الشارت اسبوعي      http://im22.gulfup.com/2012-01-02/1325515437911.bmp   السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان السهم دة انهى ويفة هبطة كاملة و المفروض يروح الهدف الموضح بمجرد اختراق المقاومة الحالية 
تحياتى *

----------


## abo jaasem

> * 
> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان السهم دة انهى ويفة هبطة كاملة و المفروض يروح الهدف الموضح بمجرد اختراق المقاومة الحالية 
> تحياتى *

 شكراً لك اخوي ماقصرة إذا تقدر تحلله لنا اليوتياً 
هذا شارت يومي بتعبك معاي لأني متدبس فيه

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo jaasem
					  شكراً لك اخوي ماقصرة إذا تقدر تحلله لنا اليوتياً 
هذا شارت يومي بتعبك معاي لأني متدبس فيه   السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله سأقوم بتحميل بيانات السوق الكويتى و أضع  التحليل على اليومى اليوم  بعون الله 
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo jaasem
					  شكراً لك اخوي ماقصرة إذا تقدر تحلله لنا اليوتياً 
هذا شارت يومي بتعبك معاي لأني متدبس فيه   السلام عليكم 
السهم دة فيه مناطق كتير جدا بدون تداول تزيد عن الشهر و أخرها من 15 نوفمبر الى 25 ديسمبر 2011
مش عارف دة عيب فى البيانات و لا هو كدة فعلا 
عموما المنطقة الحالية ممكن تكون بالشكل دة مع ملاحظة ان الويفة (B) ممكن تكسر القناه العرضية لاسفل 
تحياتى *

----------


## abo jaasem

> * 
> السلام عليكم 
> السهم دة فيه مناطق كتير جدا بدون تداول تزيد عن الشهر و أخرها من 15 نوفمبر الى 25 ديسمبر 2011
> مش عارف دة عيب فى البيانات و لا هو كدة فعلا 
> عموما المنطقة الحالية ممكن تكون بالشكل دة مع ملاحظة ان الويفة (B) ممكن تكسر القناه العرضية لاسفل 
> تحياتى *

 
 هلا بالأستاذ فعلاً السهم كان متوقف في هذي الفترة والبيانات صحيحة وشكراً لك على تحليلك وربي يوفقك ويرزقك الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## DEAF

> *     *

----------


## DEAF

> 

 تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> *فيبكــــــــــو* 
>  شارت موجة اخر صعود   http://www.tadawul.com.sa/wps/portal/!ut/p/c1/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3g_A-ewIE8TIwMLj2AXA0_vQGNzY18g18cQKB-JJO8eEGZq4GniE2wUHOBlbOBpREB3cGKRvp9Hfm6qfkFuRDkAg  pcLJw!!/dl2/d1/L0lJSklLVUpDZ3BSQS9JUGpBQUF4QUFFUWtKS2JtNm1BIS9ZQn  B4SkY3TjRrc2p5cnchLzZfTjBDVlJJNDIwRzE5MTBJS1NROVUy  QTIwSjcvN19OMENWUkk0MjBHMTkxMElLU1E5VTJBMjBCNS92aW  V3L3N5bWJvbC8yMTgw/

  

> *ســــــــهم رمز #7050 
>  (( المتكاملة الاتصالات ))*

  :015:  :015:

----------


## DEAF

تحديث   
== 
شارت SP500

----------


## YAHOO12

حلواني - شمس - جبل عمر - ساب تكافل

----------


## YAHOO12

سهم المعرفة +سهم الفنادق

----------


## DEAF

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة YAHOO12
					  حلواني - شمس - جبل عمر - ساب تكافل   
هلا يا ياهووووو 
لطيفة شارتات* *  
شمس* * *  * 
ساب تامين* * 
حلواني* * *  * *  * 
فيبكو* * *

----------


## YAHOO12

*شكرا لك ديف على التعليق على الشارتات
(( ايش رايك بسهم جبل عمر استثمار طويل (( سنتين ))*

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
المؤشر العام للسوق السعودى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t116479-9.html*

----------


## DEAF

> *شكرا لك ديف على التعليق على الشارتات
> (( ايش رايك بسهم جبل عمر استثمار طويل (( سنتين ))*

 *يا صديقي* *مؤشر بعد الصيـــف صعود قووووي ان شاء الله*  :Asvc:

----------


## DEAF

> *السلام عليكم 
> المؤشر العام للسوق السعودى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t116479-9.html*

 ممكن  :015:

----------


## aburubah

رأيك بسهم مكه وشكرا

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
المؤشر العام للسوق السعودى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t116479-9.html   السلام عليكم يا استاذنا 
ممكن التصويب؟  وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## YAHOO12

بوبا  يا ديف وش رايك

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة houssam_investor
					    السلام عليكم يا استاذنا 
ممكن التصويب؟  وجزاك الله خيرا   تمام يا ريس
و ناخد بالنا من مقاومة النقطة b اللى وصلنا لها*

----------


## DEAF

> بوبا  يا ديف وش رايك

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
مؤشر العام   
==== 
سهم حلواني

----------


## YAHOO12

> تحديث 
> مؤشر العام   
> ==== 
> سهم حلواني

 بارك الله فيك يا ديف

----------


## YAHOO12

سهم الاحساء للتنمية

----------


## YAHOO12

> الملف المرفق 308075

 بارك الله فيك يا ديف ونفع بك

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					   
تمام يا ريس
و ناخد بالنا من مقاومة النقطة b اللى وصلنا لها    
تمام يا استاذنا 
الف شكر*

----------


## DEAF

*يا ياهوووو الف مبرووووك نسبة %% (( ساب تكافل ))*

----------


## YAHOO12

> *يا ياهوووو الف مبرووووك نسبة %% (( ساب تكافل ))*

 مبروك علينا جميعا 
ديف شوف الشرقية الزراعية السهم وصل لدعم قوي عند 60.25 بالاضافة لتشبع واضح من عمليات البيع .

----------


## DEAF

> مبروك علينا جميعا 
> ديف شوف الشرقية الزراعية السهم وصل لدعم قوي عند 60.25 بالاضافة لتشبع واضح من عمليات البيع .

  :Asvc:    
==== 
نادك

----------


## أبو حمزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رجاء من الأخ ديف تحليل سهم المدينة للتمويل والأستثمار تحليل موجي  
وهو سهم مدرج في سوق الكويت للأوراق المالية 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## YAHOO12

العالمية للتامين

----------


## YAHOO12

> العالمية للتامين

  سهم  العالمية سجل ارتفاع ب 10 % هذا اليوم مبررررروك

----------


## DEAF

> سهم  العالمية سجل ارتفاع ب 10 % هذا اليوم مبررررروك

   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## DEAF

*اسمنت تبــــــوك *  * 
البحــــري* * *  * 
تهامـــة* * *  * 
مبـــــرد* * *  * 
الصادرات* * *  * *  * 
الحكـــير* * *

----------


## YAHOO12

بارك الله فيك سيناريوهات معقولة 
                                                                                                      نتابع جازان والشرقية وبوبا .

----------


## DEAF

> بارك الله فيك سيناريوهات معقولة 
>                                                                                                       نتابع جازان والشرقية وبوبا .

 شكرا يا صديقي 
===      
وتحياتي

----------


## سبكوت

مرحبا استاذي DEAF  
مارأيك في شركة مجموعة السريع  الرمز 1213  
ولك شكري وتقديري

----------


## DEAF

> مرحبا استاذي DEAF  
> مارأيك في شركة مجموعة السريع  الرمز 1213  
> ولك شكري وتقديري

 هلا ,  اسف موجة صعب

----------


## DEAF

*ســــــهم (( الراجحي للتأمين ))* 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

*ســــــهم (( المعجـــل ))* 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

*قــــــطاع (( التأمين ))*

----------


## أبو حمزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
رجاء من الأخوة تحليل مؤشر سوق دبي المالي  وسهم إعمار  
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو حمزه

http://im28.gulfup.com/2012-02-27/133036510212.png  
هذا شارت اسبوعي لمؤشر سوق دبي  http://im28.gulfup.com/2012-02-27/1330365215332.png  
وهذا شارت اسبوعي لسهم اعمار  
جزاكم الله كل خير
جزاكم الله كل خير[/QUOTE]

----------


## أبو حمزه



----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو حمزه
					        السلام عليكم 
سهم اعمار يتحرك بهذا الشكل
و لا يختلف كثيرا عن المؤشر العام 
تحياتى *

----------


## أبو حمزه

كل الشكر والتقدير للأستاذ حسن علي الاهتمام والرد

----------


## أبو حمزه

أستاذ حسن ممكن نظرة منك علي الشارت الاول لسهم سوق دبي  
والشارت الثاني لسهم الدار العقارية 
ولك جزل الشكر

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو حمزه
					        
أستاذ حسن ممكن نظرة منك علي الشارت الاول لسهم سوق دبي  
والشارت الثاني لسهم الدار العقارية 
ولك جزل الشكر   تحت امرك يا ريس
بس يا ريت اعرف الاول سهم الدار العقارية تبع سوق ايه عشان مش لاقيه فى سوق دبى
او اكتب لى الكود بتاعه 
تحياتى*

----------


## مذهله

السلام عليكم والله الموضوع اعجبني اشكرك

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مذهله
					  السلام عليكم والله الموضوع اعجبني اشكرك   
اهلا بيكى اختى الفاضلة 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو حمزه
					        
أستاذ حسن ممكن نظرة منك علي الشارت الاول لسهم سوق دبي  
والشارت الثاني لسهم الدار العقارية 
ولك جزل الشكر   السلام عليكم 
تحليل سوق دبى فى هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1164...ml#post2346145 
تحياتى*

----------


## أبو حمزه

> * 
> تحت امرك يا ريس
> بس يا ريت اعرف الاول سهم الدار العقارية تبع سوق ايه عشان مش لاقيه فى سوق دبى
> او اكتب لى الكود بتاعه 
> تحياتى*

 جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ حسن  
علي فكرة سهم DFM هذا أسهم سهم تابع لسوق دبي وليس 
المؤشر العام لسوق دبي 
أما سهم شركة الدار العقارية فهو تابع لسوق ابوظبي

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو حمزه
					  جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ حسن  
علي فكرة سهم DFM هذا أسهم سهم تابع لسوق دبي وليس 
المؤشر العام لسوق دبي 
أما سهم شركة الدار العقارية فهو تابع لسوق ابوظبي   
تحت امرك اخى الفاضل 
سهم سوق دبى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t116479-11.html 
تحياتى*

----------


## أبو حمزه

> *  
> تحت امرك اخى الفاضل 
> سهم سوق دبى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t116479-11.html 
> تحياتى*

 
مشكور يا استاذ حسن  
بالمناسبة  نموذج الشارك  المتكون في سهم شركة ديار العقارية التابعة لسوق دبي المالي  
تعتقد يكون أستمراري لحركة صعود السهم الحالية  
أم سيكون أنعكاس لحركة الصعود ؟ 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو حمزه
					  جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ حسن  
علي فكرة سهم DFM هذا أسهم سهم تابع لسوق دبي وليس 
المؤشر العام لسوق دبي 
أما سهم شركة الدار العقارية فهو تابع لسوق ابوظبي   سهم الدار العقارية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1164...ml#post2349275 
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو حمزه
					  مشكور يا استاذ حسن  
بالمناسبة  نموذج الشارك  المتكون في سهم شركة ديار العقارية التابعة لسوق دبي المالي  
تعتقد يكون أستمراري لحركة صعود السهم الحالية  
أم سيكون أنعكاس لحركة الصعود ؟ 
جزاك الله كل خير   السلام عليكم 
لاحظ ان الشارك  اتكون عند المقاومة الرئيسية  للسهم يعنى الطبيعى انى اجنى ارباح هنا و انتظر هل سيتم كسر قاع الشارك لاسفل و ندخل فى تصحيح قوى
او سيتم اختراق قمة الشارك  و المقاومة الافقية معا و فى الحالة دى حتكون فرصة شراء ممتازة 
تحياتى *

----------


## DEAF

مســـــاء الخير 
حلواني + نادك + الدرع العربي +الاهلي تكافل +الراجحي للتامين + العالمية  http://imgur.com/a/Mo8ph#0

----------


## DEAF

الصادرات + فيبكو + الكيميائية 
 ‎http://imgur.com/a/4tvro#0

----------


## مالي مثيل

ارجو تحليل   
اكسا  
وهو احد اسهم قطاع التأمين في السوق السعودي  
جازان  
وهو احد اسهم قطاع الزراعه في السوق السعودي    
دانه غاز  
من قطاع الطاقه بسوق ابوظبي  
وجزاكم الله كل خير ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبوا

----------


## aburubah

اخي الصور لا تظهر وشكرا لك

----------


## DEAF

*السلام عليكم 
تحديث 
مؤشر العام 
موجة اخر من اهداف 7510  ثم هبوطي موجة الرابعة من الثالث و ان شاء الله*

----------


## aburubah

مشكور يا مبدع

----------


## DEAF

> مشكور يا مبدع

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## DEAF

*سهم سابك‏ ‎- الانماء‏ ‎- كيان‏ - نادك‏ ‎- قطاع‏ اللتامين ‎- الدرع‏ العربي*  * 
:::  شارتات تحديث :::  http://imgur.com/a/6EwjP#0*

----------


## YAHOO12

> *سهم سابك‏ ‎- الانماء‏ ‎- كيان‏ - نادك‏ ‎- قطاع‏ اللتامين ‎- الدرع‏ العربي*  * 
> :::  شارتات تحديث :::  http://imgur.com/a/6EwjP#0*

 بارك الله فيك يا ديف

----------


## DEAF

> بارك الله فيك يا ديف

   :Eh S(7):

----------


## فوركس جديد

بارك الله فيك اخى ديف

----------


## alwaly

ممكن اخوتي الكرام سهم سند ,, وحلواني ,,

----------


## DEAF

*الســــلام عليكم 
تحديث 
مؤشر الـــعام + قطاعين ( المصارف - الفنادق -  التأمين ) 
سهم ( سابك - ساب تكافل - الاهلي تكافل - الراجحي التامين - حلواني - مصرف الانماء )  http://imgur.com/a/rY8JJ#0 
وتحياتي*

----------


## wagd

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيفك يا أخي ديف ..
آمل وضع الصور كمرفقات في الموقع لأن الرابط أعلاه محجوب لدى البعض*

----------


## DEAF

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيفك يا أخي ديف ..
> آمل وضع الصور كمرفقات في الموقع لأن الرابط أعلاه محجوب لدى البعض*

 وعليكم السلام .. تماااام ...  :Regular Smile:  
مافي , يعمل موقع

----------


## DEAF

*الســــلام عليكم 
تحديث 
مؤشر العام و القطاعات : المصارف - التامين - الاعلام - الفنادق 
الاسهم : نادك - حلواني - الشرقية ز - الانماء - الراجحي تامين - ساب تكافل - بوبا - تهامة  http://bit.ly/HQxnsR  
ممكن رايكم !! 
وتحياتي*

----------


## DEAF

*مســـاء الخير  
تحديث 
اخر موجة هبوطي ( مؤشر العام - قطاعين المصارف و التامين )       
ان شاء الله 
وتحياتي*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  مســـاء الخير  
تحديث 
اخر موجة هبوطي ( مؤشر العام - قطاعين المصارف و التامين )       
ان شاء الله 
وتحياتي   بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف 
بالنسبة للمؤشر العام نسب الفيبو ياريت توضح انت شاددها ازاى لانها مش جاية معايا نسب فلاتة خالص 
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*ما رأيك ابو يوسف فى السيناريو دة للمؤشر العام السعودى *

----------


## DEAF

> *مســـاء الخير  
> تحديث 
> اخر موجة هبوطي ( مؤشر العام - قطاعين المصارف و التامين )       
> ان شاء الله 
> وتحياتي*

  *اليوم الســــوق اخضر 3.21 %*   http://www.tadawul.com.sa/wps/portal...9gmxHRQDFabfS/

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف 
> بالنسبة للمؤشر العام نسب الفيبو ياريت توضح انت شاددها ازاى لانها مش جاية معايا نسب فلاتة خالص 
> تحياتى*

  

> *ما رأيك ابو يوسف فى السيناريو دة للمؤشر العام السعودى *

 
هلااااا يا حسن  :Icon26:  
ترقيم سهل مؤشر العام    
سهم القيادة ( سابــك )     
وتحيــــــــاتي

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  هلااااا يا حسن  
ترقيم سهل مؤشر العام    
سهم القيادة ( سابــك )     
وتحيــــــــاتي   تمام يا ريس متفقين على الاتجاه العام للمؤشر العام 
و اعتقد من خلال تحليلاتك ان سابك المفروض يعمل قمة جديدة مع المؤشر العام
او العكس المؤشر مش حيقدر يعمل قمة جديدة مع سابك 
تحياتى*

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> تمام يا ريس متفقين على الاتجاه العام للمؤشر العام 
> و اعتقد من خلال تحليلاتك ان سابك المفروض يعمل قمة جديدة مع المؤشر العام
> او العكس المؤشر مش حيقدر يعمل قمة جديدة مع سابك 
> تحياتى*

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## DEAF

مســـــــــاء الخيـــر  
ســـــــهم (( حلواني ))   
قبل  http://imgur.com/a/rY8JJ#8 
وتحياتي

----------


## YAHOO12

بارك الله فيك ديف 
ايش رايك بالشرقية الزراعية بعد نسبه اليوم

----------


## DEAF

> بارك الله فيك ديف 
> ايش رايك بالشرقية الزراعية بعد نسبه اليوم

      http://imgur.com/a/OMwhi#7

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم .... 
تاجيل اخر موجة هبوط من موجة الرابعة ... 
تحديث .... شارت يومي .....      
===== 
عـــــــكس اسهم S&P 500  
و ان شاء الله .... تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المهاجر 55

يسلموووووووووووووو ياغالي 
السوق تشبع بيع وينتظر ارتداد النفظ والاسواق العالمية 
عندي سر مهم من اسرار السوق  
تحليل السيولة لانها تعتبر اشارة استباقة سواء للهبوط او الصعود 
ونسبة النجاح كبيرة جداً 
اي فرصه قويه سوف نشارككم وبالله التوفيق

----------


## مالي مثيل

استاذ حسن  
نظرتك كانت موفقه عسى ربي يبارك في علمك   
ارجو تحديث نظرتك عن السوق السعودي  
واهديك هذا الموقع المميز    http://www.chartsgate.com/stocks.php...stock=TASI-SAU

----------


## -m9L7

> استاذ حسن  
> نظرتك كانت موفقه عسى ربي يبارك في علمك   
> ارجو تحديث نظرتك عن السوق السعودي  
> واهديك هذا الموقع المميز    http://www.chartsgate.com/stocks.php...stock=TASI-SAU

 بارك الله فيك أخي // مالي مثبل وجزاك الله خير
حقيقه موقع رائع وبيغني عن الميتا ستوك وتحميل البيانات 
والدوخه وانا مشكلتي مع الميتا ستوك عويصه  
تحياتي

----------


## مالي مثيل

> بارك الله فيك أخي // مالي مثبل وجزاك الله خير
> حقيقه موقع رائع وبيغني عن الميتا ستوك وتحميل البيانات 
> والدوخه وانا مشكلتي مع الميتا ستوك عويصه  
> تحياتي

  حياك يالغالي مصلح والله اني سعيد بردك وهو هديه لك وللكل ايضا  
فرحت اني قدمت لكم شي لايذكر مقابل ماقدمتوا لنا لفتره طويله اسال الله ان ياجركم 
كما اتمنى منكم افادتي عن السوق السعودي حيث اغلاق اليوم 6661 ماهو الترقيم المحتمل وماهي الاهداف للقاع والقمه القادمه  
عسى ربي يكتب لكم الخير ويبارك لكم

----------


## مالي مثيل

ارجو الافاده افادكم الله

----------


## -m9L7

> حياك يالغالي مصلح والله اني سعيد بردك وهو هديه لك وللكل ايضا

  

> فرحت اني قدمت لكم شي لايذكر مقابل ماقدمتوا لنا لفتره طويله اسال الله ان ياجركم  كما اتمنى منكم افادتي عن السوق السعودي حيث اغلاق اليوم 6661 ماهو الترقيم المحتمل وماهي الاهداف للقاع والقمه القادمه   عسى ربي يكتب لكم الخير ويبارك لكم

 بارك الله فيك أخي // مالي مثيل   لاشكر على واجب والف شكر على هذا الموقع الجميل   وآسف اني مو قادر على افادتك لاني لاستطيع احلل في هذا الموقع لانه تنقصني ادوات استخدمها في تحديد الاهداف واهمها فيبو ناتشي   لكن هذا تحليل تقريبي ولا يعتمد عليه بالشرا والبيع  انا شايف ان مؤشر السوق السعودي هابط ويستهدف خط الترند ومنها يصعد كما هو موضح بالخط الاخضر الى الخط الازرق المتقطع مابين 8500 الى 9000 ومن هناك اتوقع يهبط في الموجه C وما ادراك مالموجه C لما تكون على فريم كبير يعني انهيار كبير اشد من انهيار 2006 لكن هذ ياخذ وقت طويل  على العموم يجب انتظار نهاية الهبوط واستغلال الموجه الصاعده والمربحه جدا يعني حوالي 2000 نقطه والخروج قبل نهايتها ولا استبعد انه يصعد من هنا  والاستاذ/ حسن مسعود هو اللي يقدر يفيدك لاني مثل ماقلت لك ماعندي بيانات ولا ادوات ولا برامج الا هذا الموقع اللي انت نزلته   وهذا شارت تقريبي والله تعالى اعلم    تحياتي

----------


## الخبير الفدرالي

*شارت الشرقية الزراعية*   http://www.neilshare.com/2012-05/ft339915.png
ابي تعلق من جميع المحلين على هذا الشارت

----------


## الخبير الفدرالي

احد يعلق على الشارت الي وضعناهـ

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث 
مؤشر العام .   
قطاع التامين ... موجة دافعة او موجة ممتدة   
سابك ..   
وتحياتي

----------


## سبشل

في اولى مشاركاتي   
السوق السعودي والله اعلم        
سهم مضاربي    
بترورابغ

----------


## سبشل

سهم فيه نسبة    
الاتصالات
40.40

----------


## فهد الشهراني

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
هل  يمكن  نقل المؤشرت من  الميتاترايدر  الى الميتاستوك   
للإستفاده منها في السوق السعودي

----------


## DEAF

> سهم فيه نسبة    
> الاتصالات
> 40.40

 
تمام يا سبشل .. ممكن 
رأيك قطاع الاتصالات

----------


## سبشل

> سهم فيه نسبة    
> الاتصالات
> 40.40

 هناك احتمال اخر

----------


## سبشل

> تمام يا سبشل .. ممكن 
> رأيك قطاع الاتصالات

 اتفق معك في الكثير

----------


## المساعد 555

> السلام عليكم ... 
> تحديث 
> مؤشر العام .   
> قطاع التامين ... موجة دافعة او موجة ممتدة   
> سابك ..   
> وتحياتي

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نظرة موفقة وممتازة تنم عن انسان فاهم وواقعي بالتوفيق يا غالي 
ننتظر منك المزيد

----------


## DEAF

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نظرة موفقة وممتازة تنم عن انسان فاهم وواقعي بالتوفيق يا غالي 
> ننتظر منك المزيد

  *هلا .... 
تحديث 
رابط شارتات  http://imgur.com/a/4a4Ty#0 
وتحياتي*

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث  
رابط شارتات  http://imgur.com/a/5IkaZ#0  http://imgur.com/a/G77ht#0 
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

* السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث 
رابط شارتات   http://imgur.com/a/gpcTN#0    
وتحياتي*

----------


## abo jaasem

بارك الله فيكم اخواني 
احد يتبرع لنا ويحلل هذا السهم ... طبعا الداتا كاملة للسهم جديد الادراج من 2010   
رابط الصورة   http://im29.gulfup.com/Le8q1.png

----------


## DEAF

> 

 *
السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث  ممكن اخر لو هبوط 6480 ... ان شاء الله*    * وتحياتي*

----------


## DEAF

> *  ممكن اخر لو هبوط 6480 ... ان شاء الله*

 
تحديث

----------

